# Floyd's back in shape



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

http://www.vaildaily.com/article/20070811/SPORTS/70811018


----------



## Tugboat (Jul 17, 2006)

He got beaten by an old man in an unsanctioned mountain bike race... hardly a big deal.


----------



## bonkmiester (Sep 23, 2005)

Tugboat said:


> He got beaten by an old man in an unsanctioned mountain bike race... hardly a big deal.


I'd bet Ekimov doesn't think Dave Wiens is old...


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

doper or not, that's impressive. and a spill on the bionic hip, yikes.


----------



## bonkmiester (Sep 23, 2005)

blackhat said:


> doper or not, that's impressive. and a spill on the bionic hip, yikes.



...bet that was an *OH SH!T* moment...:yikes:


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

dagger said:


> http://www.vaildaily.com/article/20070811/SPORTS/70811018



Where was the Chicken?

he's been wanting to get back into MTB.. so he could have crushed them both.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Tugboat said:


> He got beaten by an old man in an unsanctioned mountain bike race... hardly a big deal.


Ya, no big deal. How did you do at leadville?


----------



## snood (Oct 5, 2006)

In some real news, Simoni finished 7th in the MTB marathon WC, right behind Meirhaeghe.


----------



## Fred_B_Cycling (Aug 13, 2007)

Note to Floyd, don't fall asleep with the T-Patch on!

He shouldn't be riding competitive events until he finishes out his suspension in a few years!


----------



## Waxbytes (Sep 22, 2004)

Fred_B_Cycling said:


> Note to Floyd, don't fall asleep with the T-Patch on!
> 
> He shouldn't be riding competitive events until he finishes out his suspension in a few years!



With all due respect I have to point out that you are mis-informed, Floyd won't even be starting his suspension for a few years at the rate the Arbitration deliberations are currently proceeding.


----------



## Fred_B_Cycling (Aug 13, 2007)

Waxbytes said:


> With all due respect I have to point out that you are mis-informed, Floyd won't even be starting his suspension for a few years at the rate the Arbitration deliberations are currently proceeding.


Just like all the other T-Patch users he is guilty. 

And why do they have to drag it out? His high priced legal team paid in part by the Floyd Fraud Fund. What a freakin joke.


----------



## Stasera (Mar 6, 2006)

*Simoni!*



snood said:


> In some real news, Simoni finished 7th in the MTB marathon WC, right behind Meirhaeghe.


That's an awesome result for Simoni, my favorite rider! 

BTW, any Gibo fans who are subscribing to wcsn.com for the Vuelta should check out their archived coverage of the mountain bike marathon race in Gran Canaria from March of this year, in which Simoni competed.


----------



## DonkeyMan (Mar 23, 2007)

Tugboat said:


> He got beaten by an old man in an unsanctioned mountain bike race... hardly a big deal.


I too would like to know how you did on Leaville 100? This a typical response from someone who has no clue that Leadville is almost 2 miles above sea-level or has never ridden any Mountain passes. In fact, the hightest point is over 12,000 feet, well above 2 miles. 14.2 mph on trail and high elevation is no small task. If you can dig that then you're in wrong profession.


----------



## bonkmiester (Sep 23, 2005)

DonkeyMan said:


> I too would like to know how you did on Leaville 100? This a typical response from someone who has no clue that Leadville is almost 2 miles above sea-level or has never ridden any Mountain passes. In fact, the hightest point is over 12,000 feet, well above 2 miles. 14.2 mph on trail and high elevation is no small task. If you can dig that then you're in wrong profession.


...true dat...:thumbsup:...

...the base elevation alone is higher than what they deal with on the TdF and if you have ever gone from sea level one day to hiking around at 11,500 the next your head will be pounding like it wants to asplode...

...so yeah, racing at that elevation is "no small task"


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

OnTheRivet said:


> Ya, no big deal. How did you do at leadville?


Roadies like Tugs would have a hard time just finishing Leadville. It's a beast, and to finish second is quite an accomplishment.


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

Good for Floyd


----------



## scottyperkins (Jun 18, 2007)

It was also noted in the article that in finishing second Floyd also broke the previous (10-year-old) course record.


----------



## Crank-a-Roo (Mar 21, 2003)

Landis started his career as a privateer in the mountain bike scene and have raced against Dave Weins in more than a few occasions


----------



## snowman3 (Jul 20, 2002)

bonkmiester said:


> ...bet that was an *OH SH!T* moment...:yikes:


Yeah, no kidding. Glad to see Floyd is at least keeping in shape. Dunno if he is still juicing, but even at 2nd place he beat the previous record.


----------



## tubafreak (Apr 24, 2006)

Good on him to get out and grab some results.

To Fred: This is a private race, they can let in whoever they feel like. Last year Tyler Hamilton won the Mt. Washington hill climb, he was under an active suspension (unlike Floyd) and was still allowed to race. As for not riding competitive events under suspension, he's not. He's not yet been suspended by the UCI, just by his now defunct cycling team. The positive B-Sample result would have started his suspension off, but the appeals process has put the whole case into a purgatory of sorts. Please get your facts straight and read the rules/processes before you start complaining that someone's not following them.


----------



## kev0153 (Nov 14, 2005)

Floyd doing Leadville is good for the area. I got this from a guy that knows the race and the area fairly well.

"It should be noted that Leadville is a Superfund site from poorly managed mines and has one of the highest unemployment rates in the country. By far the coolest thing about this race is what they do with the money. For one thing, they guarantee that every child in the county has a Christmas present to open on Christmas morning. This is huge in a county with that type of unemployment and poverty. They built showers for the high school athletics teams. They assist with food, clothing and shelter. 100% of the proceeds from this race go back to the community. "

So if Floyd comes and brings in more money, everyone is a winner.


----------



## Float (May 27, 2005)

*Ignorance is Bliss*



Fred_B_Cycling said:


> Just like all the other T-Patch users he is guilty.
> And why do they have to drag it out? His high priced legal team paid in part by the Floyd Fraud Fund. What a freakin joke.


Did you watch the trial? The French lab screwed up.

Until B samples are independently verified there is no legitimate testing, period.

Thanks goes to Floyd to try and add some legitimacy to the testing. I consider every test suspect as I consider all riders suspect also.

It's not a "joke" for Pro racers to have to win races, for racers to walk up to the legal doping limit is a reality.

Supposedly TDF limits riders to six cups of coffee a day, not sure if that's a good or a bad thing. You think there's a test for seven cups?

Since doping and racing are intertwined I'll have to consider this on topic, until our Ultra Lord gives us a new set of rules.


----------



## Float (May 27, 2005)

*Good Weather - Rocky Trails*



bonkmiester said:


> ...true dat...:thumbsup:...
> ...the base elevation alone is higher than what they deal with on the TdF and if you have ever gone from sea level one day to hiking around at 11,500 the next your head will be pounding like it wants to asplode...
> ...so yeah, racing at that elevation is "no small task"


I heard the climb to the turn around point was pretty tough, very rocky with the uphillers having to yield the only sane line.


----------



## Big Bad Wolf (Jun 17, 2007)

Gibo in Belgium.. more HERE


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

Fred_B_Cycling said:


> Note to Floyd, don't fall asleep with the T-Patch on!
> 
> He shouldn't be riding competitive events until he finishes out his suspension in a few years!


Suspension? Do you have any idea what you are talking about in any posts you make?


----------



## snowman3 (Jul 20, 2002)

Wow, I didn't know the background of Leadville. My cousin ran the course a few years back (not sure if it was the 10K or 100miler). 

By the way, I think Drunk Cyclist has one of the best ride reports I've ever read. 

(not safe for work)
http://drunkcyclist.com/wordpress/2007/08/15/leadville-part-three-snakes-race-report/#more-652


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

sonex305 said:


> Suspension? Do you have any idea what you are talking about in any posts you make?


Suspension? I thought he rode a hardtail


----------



## DonkeyMan (Mar 23, 2007)

desmo13 said:


> Suspension? I thought he rode a hardtail


Hardtail when he's clean. Full Suspension when he's doping.


----------



## snood (Oct 5, 2006)

tubafreak said:


> Good on him to get out and grab some results.
> 
> To Fred: This is a private race, they can let in whoever they feel like. Last year Tyler Hamilton won the Mt. Washington hill climb, he was under an active suspension (unlike Floyd) and was still allowed to race. As for not riding competitive events under suspension, he's not. He's not yet been suspended by the UCI, just by his now defunct cycling team. The positive B-Sample result would have started his suspension off, but the appeals process has put the whole case into a purgatory of sorts. Please get your facts straight and read the rules/processes before you start complaining that someone's not following them.


Wrong. Leadville is NORBA. Under UCI umbrella. Suspended riders cant ride. He jeopardized suspension start point to ride.


----------



## tubafreak (Apr 24, 2006)

snood said:


> Wrong. Leadville is NORBA. Under UCI umbrella. Suspended riders cant ride. He jeopardized suspension start point to ride.


Ah, my bad. I thought they were privately run like the Mt. Washington event.


----------



## justinb (Nov 20, 2006)

Leadville is NORBA, but the race organizer was quoted as saying [paraphrase/] "We'll get other insurance if we have to, so that Floyd can ride." [paraphrase] 

I don't know if that happened or not.


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

desmo13 said:


> Suspension? I thought he rode a hardtail


LOL.


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*Floyd...*

Floyd should have stayed home. That's just my opinion.

And he hardly beat what I would call a world class field by any stretch. Someone said in a previous posting in this thread that he beat the 10 year old course record. What they failed to mention of course is that Wiens beat Landis, and he now owns the course record. Doesn't matter that Landis broke the old course record, Wiens beat his arse.

And no, I've never done Leadville, but that doesn't mean that we can't comment on it, and it doesn't mean that it isn't hard, but it's not a world class field at the start for the most part.


----------



## dasho (Apr 8, 2002)

*A tough bunch you are...*

at least a few of you. No big deal? I don't think anyone who says that has any idea how much fortitude it takes to even finish the race. Chris Carmichael doesn't seem to think it's a stroll in the park. 

Maybe Floyd doped, but I don't see how anyone can say this is not an amazing accomplishment, especially with the fake hip and all the crap he's been dealing with. I wonder how many other TDF riders could have beat him (Cadell?). Way to go Floyd!

Did Lance have a good reason not to enter? I'm just curious as to why he dropped out.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*LOL..."too busy"*



dasho said:


> Did Lance have a good reason not to enter? I'm just curious as to why he dropped out.


Lance is "too busy" to spend 3 weeks isolated at altitude to get ready for this race. To all the nay sayers...it took alot to prepare for Leadville. Only the lazy people don't get it what it takes.


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

dagger said:


> Lance is "too busy" to spend 3 weeks isolated at altitude to get ready for this race. To all the nay sayers...it took alot to prepare for Leadville. Only the lazy people don't get it what it takes.


Hey now, I'm lazy and I understand it is far and above anything that I and just about every other cyclist I've ridden with could accomplish!


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

dagger said:


> Lance is "too busy" to spend 3 weeks isolated at altitude to get ready for this race. To all the nay sayers...it took alot to prepare for Leadville. Only the lazy people don't get it what it takes.


being a hater I'd of course assume he didn't want to get beaten by an angry and motivated landis. I checked the results and his friend bart knaggs raced (299th) so he could have had company had he chosen to race.


----------



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

*dee de deeee*



magnolialover said:


> Floyd should have stayed home. That's just my opinion.
> 
> And he hardly beat what I would call a world class field by any stretch. Someone said in a previous posting in this thread that he beat the 10 year old course record. What they failed to mention of course is that Wiens beat Landis, and he now owns the course record. Doesn't matter that Landis broke the old course record, Wiens beat his arse.
> 
> And no, I've never done Leadville, but that doesn't mean that we can't comment on it, and it doesn't mean that it isn't hard, but it's not a world class field at the start for the most part.


You might have a point if you knew what you were talking about. If you had taken the time to read the article you would have noticed that it was titled "Wiens outlasts Landis in 100-mile duel". So it was mentioned and it was in *bold *print.

Since you have never ridden Leadville, your opinion means squat. Because if you had you would understand that riding 100 miles off road at altitude in 7 hours is world class.:idea:


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

I am positive the posters saying it is no big deal, are not basing their opinion on their experiences of riding 100 miles on the road, not dirt.


----------



## Float (May 27, 2005)

*Floyd Pic*



desmo13 said:


> I am positive the posters saying it is no big deal, are not basing their opinion on their experiences of riding 100 miles on the road, not dirt.


Here's a nice pic of Floyd's gashed knee and hip - Second place all of a sudden looks kind of Herculean.

Linky

http://www.velonews.com/photo/html/photo887.html


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jul 22, 2007)

Astounding this thread is still generating responses a week later. I can hardly wait for the Vuelta.


----------

